# Here are the baby pics



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

I bought 3 new girls from the pet store on Saturday and 2 days later Salem gave birth to 10 babies, here they are.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

haha, i fixed it for ya  remember to use the direct link option... looks like imageshack wants you to sign up ) to get it easily now, so just right click on the image and select view image... and the url in the address bar is the one you want to copy.


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

ah ok thanks!

P.S do you have any idea how to get pics on here from flickr? I tried that before but that didn't work either ???


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i posted on that thread as well


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

excellent! ;D


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

I love little pinkies, your babies are adorable!


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

I can't imagine all the babies fitting inside the mother, she is tiny herself!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Its a very tight fit inside that uterus just before the birth that's for sure  The babies on the ends are really squished and are usually smaller 

Are all the babies dark-eyed?


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, all dark eyed. The mum is black all over with a white belly and I don't know about the father.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Mom is a black berkshire (solid black with white on her belly, and feet), and I bet dad was a black hooded since that's what I am seeing there, all standard eared black berks and hooded's. There might be agouti, but its still early to tell.


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is a pic I just took, all babies looking great


----------



## Jekka08 (Apr 24, 2011)

Awww, they're just too cute! They do look good as well.


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Babies, day 5


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Babies, day 5


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I think I see black berks, black hoodies and agouti's  It's always hard to tell from someone else's pictures. They look nice and healthy  How is Mom doing?


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Mum is doing great as far as I can see, eating lots. I think she is dying to get in our other big cage with the other girls but I get them altogether each day (minus the babies of course) for a bit of fun and play.

A couple of babies are looking a bit small but they are all getting milk, I guess with 10 babies there will be a coupüle of runts in the family. 

I will take another pic tomorrow for their 1 week birthday


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Here they are at 8 days old, definitely 5 boys and 5 girls, I can see nipples! ;D

Rat babies, 8 days old by ✭Lou✭, on Flickr


rat babies, 8 days old by ✭Lou✭, on Flickr


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Here are some updated pics, the babies will be 4 weeks on Tuesday 


Babies almost 4 weeks old by ✭Lou✭, on Flickr


Babies almost 4 weeks old by ✭Lou✭, on Flickr


Babies almost 4 weeks old by ✭Lou✭, on Flickr


Babies almost 4 weeks old by ✭Lou✭, on Flickr


Babies almost 4 weeks old by ✭Lou✭, on Flickr


Babies almost 4 weeks old by ✭Lou✭, on Flickr


Babies almost 4 weeks old by ✭Lou✭, on Flickr


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

They are adorable!!! You obviously have done a great job in socializing them as evident by that first pic with a sleepy baby trustingly snoozing in your hand ;D


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

They are super cute! The baby was sleeping and I picked her up for a photo and she didn't wake up, after a couple of minutes she eventually woke up and probably wondered how she got on my hand lol.


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is another sleepy ratty


Babies almost 4 weeks old by ✭Lou✭, on Flickr


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

That's too precious!


----------

